# Sir Nigel Gresley at breakfast...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Up at 5am in the morning and a twenty mile drive over to March in Cambridgeshire. We are helping to celebrate the station's 125th anniversary by setting up part of our 7/25" gauge portable track on the platform for the delight and delectation of the early morning travellers and commuters. Later on in the morning the mainline will host the classic LNER A4 streamliner, 'Sir Nigel Gresley' and a special railfanning train!I hope to get a ton of pix and a movie for Youtube, since the train will be stopping in the station for a short while........Watch this space.

Well, watch _that _space. tacwww.ovgrs.orgSupporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC; 

Always thought the A4s looked so elegant in their garter blue livery. Still have my Hornby Mallard in OO (but it's a sparkie). Wish I had hung on to my Wrenn Mallard. Not as elegant as the Hornby, but it had a lot more mass with its die-cast shell. 

Have a great day, 
David Meashey


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Here y'are boys - forty-five minutes late, thankfully, if it had been on time it wouldhave been in the dark - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwJIMsI663s 

Fourteen coaches and around a thousand railfans, another 150 more of whom got on here at March this morning... 

I'll be posting the leaving sequence when i've had a bit of shut-eye, OK? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 10 Dec 2010 06:40 AM 
TAC; 

Always thought the A4s looked so elegant in their garter blue livery. Still have my Hornby Mallard in OO (but it's a sparkie). Wish I had hung on to my Wrenn Mallard. Not as elegant as the Hornby, but it had a lot more mass with its die-cast shell. 

Have a great day, 
David Meashey 
Afternoon, Dave - glad you like the old girl/boy! I actually DO have the Hornby-Dublo three-rail version of this beautiful loco, along with the new Hornby 'Mallard, and, of course, 'Dominion of Canada' with custom plates and stainless steel LNER on the tender sides and 4489 on cabsides.

best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC; 

Thanks for the video. That locomotive still has plenty of pep! I still keep my membership in the British Railway Modellers of North America, even though I don't run my OO much any more. My fantasy railroad, the Brandywind & Gondor RR, is set in the post-War of the Ring realm of Middle Earth. Since the Lord of the Rings is English literature, I consider the B&G RR an honorary British line. 

Sorry I didn't get back until today - had a very busy weekend. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Tac, thanks for taking the video and posting the link. I watched and enjoyed both parts and some of the other Sir Nigel Gresley videos that were given alongside yours on UTube. It must have been wonderful to hear the SNG in person.

I've always loved the A3s and A4s. I wish Accucraft would manufacture a Sir Nigel Gresley or Mallard in 1:32 in either or both live steam or sparky. Didn't Accucraft UK indicate a few years ago that the Mallard was going to be produced? Is this still going to happen?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

Thanks very much for posting. Looked like a beautiful morning in England! Great videos.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's is one dang pertty eng. Like Gary said to.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 30 Dec 2010 10:40 AM 
Tac, thanks for taking the video and posting the link. I watched and enjoyed both parts and some of the other Sir Nigel Gresley videos that were given alongside yours on UTube. It must have been wonderful to hear the SNG in person.

I've always loved the A3s and A4s. I wish Accucraft would manufacture a Sir Nigel Gresley or Mallard in 1:32 in either or both live steam or sparky. Didn't Accucraft UK indicate a few years ago that the Mallard was going to be produced? Is this still going to happen?

Dave and George - thanks for the comments - the one thing you can't see is the ENORMOUS crowd that was there on the morning - the local bugle reckons there were easily five hundred milling around on both platforms, and I bleeve them.

Here in UK there are almost twice as many preserved standard gauge locos as there are anywhere else on earth, and that includes Germany as well - over 1500 I'm told. Plus another thousand or so NG of one kind or another. It's no wonder that furriners come here to see the steam!

I was talking to Ian and Sandy Pearse about their plans for the locos you noted - but the 'steam ran out of the plan' with the production of the 'Flying Scotsman' and the decision was taken not to go ahead with any more. A great pity really, as I already had MY name down for 'Dominion of Canada' - a loco I already have in 00 scale.

As the year goes on I'll be doing a bit more on YT - I live not far from one of the most popular lines in the UK - the old LNER London to Glasgow - with the Offord crossing and Huntingdon station as well as the Abbots Ripton straight all within twenty minutes of my house.

If you want a real treat, find somebody your side who has the Aster A4.................

All the best for 2011!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
Your part two gave a good perspective that Steam is King of the railways with the people on the platform focusing on the locomotive as it departs.
I found many others fine video but thought that this was a good representation of the UK and steam:



Thanks for the post and happy new year to you and yours.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 30 Dec 2010 02:46 PM 
Terry
Your part two gave a good perspective that Steam is King of the railways with the people on the platform focusing on the locomotive as it departs.
I found many others fine video but thought that this was a good representation of the UK and steam relative to the romance of the rails (in the foreground the love of the past in the background the forth coming of modern era):



Thanks for the post and happy new year to you and yours.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I wish I had stumbled across this thread 3 weeks ago, a good friend of mine lives in March, she could have gone to take some pictures for me.


----------

